# Travel Ban?



## KevinR (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all, I am a Canadian Expat living in Dubai. I have recently been made redundant and have missed paying my loan/ credit card payment for two months (Third payment due in a week). 
Can I still travel? What is a bank's procedure to place a travel ban?
I have a job offer elsewhere and need to go for an interview. Can I risk buying a ticket and showing up at the airport?


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

As far as i am aware a "ban" will not be imposed on you unless the credit card company have reported the default to the police to make the issue at hand a criminal act rather than a civil one.

This is a requirement for them to get the insurance against you debt, and i believe this to be the trigger to contact the travel authorities 

Phone the credit card company to see where they are with your case, and good luck


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I am just curious why you have a bunch of  faces surrounding the fact that you have debts and missed payments?!?! It's more like...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Because that (  ) is the embarrassed emoticon.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Emoticon FAIL!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

KevinR said:


> Hi all, I am a Canadian Expat living in Dubai. I have recently been made redundant and have missed paying my loan/ credit card payment for two months (Third payment due in a week).
> Can I still travel? What is a bank's procedure to place a travel ban?
> I have a job offer elsewhere and need to go for an interview. Can I risk buying a ticket and showing up at the airport?


1. Pay what you can on the credit card so you don't get reported and you can travel with peace of mind. Don't know your situation, but try to take care of the debt you incurred and owe... makes life so much easier.
2. As RPG stated, as long as the credit card company hasn't reported the default, you should be good. But call and make sure.
3. Good Luck on the interview and hope you get the new job.


----------

